# Hock injections - cost?



## cowgirlnay (Oct 14, 2011)

Mine run about $300 for both back hocks to be done.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Depends what you are getting injected into the hocks. Sometimes Adequan is injected, sometimes just hyaluronic acid, sometimes corticosteroids, sometimes a combo. This April, in BC Canada, I paid $240 for both hocks injected with corticosteroids & HA.


----------



## plomme (Feb 7, 2013)

waresbear, do you want to tell me about the different alternatives? what made you decide on the corticosteroids and HA?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

My horse has bone spavin, his lower distal is fused, so it's not really a problem, however I have to worry about arthritis creeping up to the higher part of the hock and compensating on the opposite hock. I originally heard Adequan was the way to go, but at the large animal clinic that specializes in performance horses and lameness, the vet there recommends this combo instead for my horse's case, so I took his advice & went with that. Results are excellent, my horse moves perfectly, no stiffness whatsoever, very willing to extend & collect when asked. The clinic does follow up phone calls as well to ask you how the treatment is working so I am assuming they take this info and use it to determine what drugs to use in different horses.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

My vet charges around $300 for a hock cocktail injection in BOTH hocks. However, there are vets in my area that charge upwards of $800 PER hock. Which in my opinion, is ridiculous.


----------



## cowgirlnay (Oct 14, 2011)

I would definitely make sure you find out other alternatives before you go to hock injections...the only reason I had them done, is because my horse had started having them before I bought him...Once they start having them done, it is likely they will need them done again in the future as well. I was not familiar with hock injections, so basically just got them done because my trainer said I should...but I wish I would've looked into alternatives first, or taken him to the vet to see if he even NEEDED them done. As far as I understand it (I could be way off here), it is beneficial in the short run, but is basically just covering up an underlying issue or injury, not helping it heal. (This may apply to my horse more than yours - my horse is a cutter, is in training year round, and has a lot of stress on his hocks. Have not found any underlying issues as of yet other than getting "sore"...)


----------



## plomme (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses! My horse has arthritis and I think I'm going to try Previcox before I do the injections.


----------

